
How A Freshman Built CollegeHumor Into A Profitable Cultural Phenomenon - MichaelApproved
http://mixergy.com/collegehumor-josh-abramson
======
mishmax
Are these interviews available via a podcast?

------
keltecp11
I love your Mixergy interviews... so amazing, keep them coming.

~~~
AndrewWarner
Thanks. Shoot me an email if you have any suggestions for who I should
interview.

